# Returning to Modeling after a 27 year hiatus!



## SuperFire (Nov 20, 2017)

Hello,

I am returning to modeling after a 27 year hiatus. I modeled a great deal as a child and young teen, but around 15 girls took over my interest, and after that real life arrived and I "hit the ground running." I am in my 40's now, mature family, and enough spare money and time to devote to serious modelling again. 

I found two 1:48 Scale (the only scale I work in) Bomber kits at an estate sale for cheap, and they sat in my closet for a few weeks until I finally decided I was going to model again. I went out and spent 125 dollars on Testors oil-based paints and brushes and rattle cans and glue, and the accouterments of modeling that I was familiar with in the 80's. I set up a dedicated modeling desk in my master bedroom, and broke out a kit. Then I started looking at the modeling forums, and many things have changed from what I am familiar with. 

I hope to learn new techniques, and paints and gear, and make a few friends here. I am apparently a "modeling dinosaur" as far as the way I understand how to build a model now-a-days, but am eager to learn, and produce some quality kits.

~SuperFire


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2017)

Welcome to the site. Please stay with us and enjoy. Feel free to ask.


----------



## SuperFire (Nov 20, 2017)

Thank you for the welcome. I apologize about it being in the wrong sub-forum. I'll take closer note.


----------



## rochie (Nov 20, 2017)

Welcome SuperFire.
You'll get as much help and advice as you need on here so dont be afraid to ask


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2017)

Welcome aboard and welcome to the "I'm Back into Modeling" club.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2017)

Welcome aboard. Many of us were in a similar boat, having returned to the hobby after more "serious" pursuits. I think the biggest changes to the hobby since the 80's would be the proliferation of airbrush use, "Future", and lots of aftermarket stuff now being available. Oh, and tube cement seems to be a thing of the past.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2017)

Welcome to the plastic paradise club - good to have you aboard.
Our Swettish representative will have your cell .... er, room - ready soon !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Nov 21, 2017)

Welcome to this odd band of people. 
The straight jackets are on the left and the padded rooms are on the right. Don't do though _those _doors the doctors and nurses don't like that. Medications are distributed twice at 0700 and 1800. Enjoy your stay, I sure have

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2017)

Welcome to our dysfunctional family.


----------



## parsifal (Nov 21, 2017)

welcome. Looking forward to some pictures of your work as it progresses. the guys here are marvellous so don't hesitate to ask questions as you need to.

A good feature of the modelling section are the group builds, which tends to focus us and orient us to a common theme. There are three levels of "competition" (competition is a gross mis-representation of what goes on) which has its own section and worth a look some time.

Once again its a pleasure to welcome to aboard.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## SANCER (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello again, now here.

As friends of plastic and glue say; pleasant moments of camaraderie, tips and techniques in modeling and much learning about the wonderful world of military aviation await you.
Start to walk around the different topics, do not hesitate to ask anything and you will start to meet very interesting and valuable people.

Saludos 

Luis Carlos
SANCER


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 22, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. I'll be your guide here...








​I may be one of the few that still uses tube glue on parts that are hidden such as seat bottoms and such. I also find that when I use a lot it adds colors and shapes to the room
​

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 22, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! And nothing wrong with tube glue, you just have to know when to use it and when not to use it.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2017)

I agree. I use at least five variations of poly cement, plus CA, epoxy and PVA, depending on the task and strength required.
There have been a huge number of 'technical advances' in modelling materials in the last 20 years or so, but there is still room for many of the 'traditional' materials.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2017)

Your ce....room is ready, meals and me....desserts are at munch o' clock! 
Welcome to the mad....forum!


----------

